# Wavelet Audio | Ashen Scoring Cello for Kontakt Player



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Sep 30, 2020)

Hey guys!

Our latest effort https://wavelet-audio.com/playlist/ashen-scoring-cello-demos/ (<b>Ashen Scoring Cello</b>) has been released.

Ashen Scoring Cello is a solo cello library with an intimate tone, born out of insomnia and the idea of minimal post-classical compositions, trailer music, and post-horror soundtracks with its woebegone atmosphere. It concentrates on a highly expressive and emotive playing style.

Built primarily for film composers looking for a unique and idiosyncratic voice. It was created using thousands of samples. It includes some standard repertoire like sustained legato and pizzicato, but it's also got some really great articulations like strumming with a credit card, a very nasty sul ponticello, and percussion on the cello body.

Every note is sampled with multiple dynamics in a musical context from real performances. It gives more general musicality and energy. In addition to standard and non-standard articulations, this instrument contains a unique Performance Designer engine that can bring life and a unique atmosphere to your composition and gives control over the textures. Ashen Scoring Cello is not yet another run-of-the-mill strings library. Our instrument is designed to work in a wide context. From dark ambient and experimental to orchestral and trailer music.

$99 (FULL PRICE $139) UNTIL 20TH OCTOBER.

*For more info, please visit our website: https://wavelet-audio.com/ashen-scoring-cello/

Demos:*
We wanted to make the demos in various styles. You can listen to it here:
https://wavelet-audio.com/playlist/ashen-scoring-cello-demos/
*Videos:*





Thanks for your attention, guys <3

Evgeny & WA Team


----------



## Leo (Sep 30, 2020)

Performance designer is very clever!
Very nice, natural and in good way dirty sounding cello, congratulation.

Just downloaded now yeah yeah finally I'm first one...


----------



## Wally Garten (Oct 1, 2020)

Is the Performance Designer essentially a mechanic for layering phrases? That's how it looks, but wanted to be sure I understood.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 1, 2020)

Leo said:


> Performance designer is very clever!
> Very nice, natural and in good way dirty sounding cello, congratulation.
> 
> Just downloaded now yeah yeah finally I'm first one...



Thanks a lot!



Wally Garten said:


> Is the Performance Designer essentially a mechanic for layering phrases? That's how it looks, but wanted to be sure I understood.



Yes, it combines the layers from different performances. Keep in mind, we didn't want to make "Performance Designer" as a simple "press a key and make a full song from scratch" soundtoy in the first place. It was created to compliment the arrangement with textures. For instance, to create an organic rhythmic base.


----------



## Leo (Oct 1, 2020)

Wally Garten said:


> Is the Performance Designer essentially a mechanic for layering phrases? That's how it looks, but wanted to be sure I understood.


yes and does it effectively, changes tempo, number of micro phrases, etc.


----------



## iMovieShout (Oct 2, 2020)

No brainer addition to the studio setup, and it blends nicely with Spitfire Audio Intimate Strings and Symphonic Strings and Vienna Ensemble's Big Bang Strings. 
Thanks guys


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

Just watched the walkthrough. Love the sound of the performances, very interesting. I can see this adding flavour or being used as an inspirational tool for creating rythmic textures.


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 2, 2020)

Very nice sound. Love Wavelet Audio !


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 6, 2020)

Sounds good. Tempted..


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 6, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Sounds good. Tempted..



Thanks!


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 6, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Thanks!



Does it have portamento in the legato patch?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 6, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Does it have portamento in the legato patch?



We have slow legato transitions, no portamento. We understand it might be vital. Recording portamento is a really difficult task for solo strings especially considering that we have 4 dynamics layers here, unlike many other solo string sample libraries. Many other solo libraries imitate lower dynamic layers by post-processing and filtering. It helps to avoid many problems with phase-alignment issues. Plus no-need to record millions of additional legato transitions. But we decided to record real dynamic layers. Because of that, it takes *a lot* of time to record all portamento transitions. Imagine, you should record almost the same transitions for all dynamic layers to be able to cross-fade from one transition to another in different dynamics. And make them equal.

I can promise we will be working on it and update the instrument. Our first update will be at the end of the next month with the full Native Access Deployment for example.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey everyone! In this video, we wanted to program the instrument in the orchestral mix.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 6, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Sounds good. Tempted..


Same.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 6, 2020)

I just watched the first bit of the overview video. I am really loving the tone here!

One thing that concerns me, is the lack of vibrato. Is there none?


----------



## Oliver (Oct 6, 2020)

downlaoded it and i am very impressed.
especially with the performance designer. brings up some really cool stuff!


----------



## Oliver (Oct 6, 2020)

RonOrchComp said:


> I just watched the first bit of the overview video. I am really loving the tone here!
> 
> One thing that concerns me, is the lack of vibrato. Is there none?



yes there is, and its working automatically or by CC


----------



## robgb (Oct 6, 2020)

I don't know about the library itself, but the demo compositions on the website are fantastic.


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 7, 2020)

robgb said:


> I don't know about the library itself, but the demo compositions on the website are fantastic.



Agreed. Very impressed.


----------



## Eptesicus (Oct 8, 2020)

Do the performance designer loops sync to tempo?


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 8, 2020)

Eptesicus said:


> Do the performance designer loops sync to tempo?



Yes, it does


----------



## Theodor Andrews (Oct 9, 2020)

Bought it after the Dirk Ehlert live stream. The performance designer is very nice. The instrument itself is very good sounding, although the legato could be a bit better imo. But all in all I can highly recommend it! 👍


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 9, 2020)

Theodor Andrews said:


> Bought it after the Dirk Ehlert live stream. The performance designer is very nice. The instrument itself is very good sounding, although the legato could be a bit better imo. But all in all I can highly recommend it! 👍



Thanks for your review! Hope you have fun writing music with our instrument!


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 9, 2020)

Hey guys. Just a little message with new overviews and a new demo. Have a nice weekend!



Videos:


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 11, 2020)

Just picked it up today. Gorgeous-sounding library, and so much fun to play!


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 12, 2020)

EvgenyEmelyanov said:


> Hey guys. Just a little message with new overviews and a new demo. Have a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> Videos:





NekujaK said:


> Just picked it up today. Gorgeous-sounding library, and so much fun to play!


This looks/sounds great overall but definitely agree with Don about the legatos. They sound a bit unnatural, the slow legato especially sounds off. Also, as he mentioned few of the rhythms he played in one of the performer examples were quite out of synch.

Any chance you might improve or address these in the future?

Not trying to be difficult btw... Kontakt developers in general unfortunately often have a bad track of leaving issues like these unaddressed so just doing some due diligence before deciding...

Regardless, congrats. Really nice sounding instrument overall.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 12, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Any chance you might improve or address these in the future?



I cannot guarantee when we will work on portamento. Because it will take TONS of hours. And here we are - having a lot of problems with COVID (studios and concert halls are closed). But I understand we have to work on it for sure.

Next, there is only one loop with a sync problem in the instrument. We doublechecked that. It plays fast triplets. Of course, we will improve it in the first update.


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 14, 2020)

Hey guys. We are big fans of some modern post-horror movies like "Get Out", "A Dark Song", "Us", "It Follows", etc. These films don't scare you with screamers and a lot of blood. They create a gloomy, woebegone, and deep atmosphere that is fun to dive into. The authors are trying to experiment. It turns out not well very often. But sometimes it turns out just amazing. And we are trying to take ideas at crossroads of different genres.

We decided to make a simple ambient mix with our cello. Everything is NAKED, only the bass is recorded in line.

Thanks to Ksay Mentor for the mix


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey guys! Just a little reminder that about *24 hours left *to get the library with intro offer.


In the video below, Ashen Scoring Cello was used as a base in Dark Trailer mix. We also used "Devastator" by Keepforest (synths, drums) and "Master Sessions Ensemble Drums" by Heavyocity (drums). You can find the naked version of this demo on the product page. Thanks for your attention and support!


----------



## Patrik Herman (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi, right after watching Cory's video on the library, I decided I'd make the purchase, especially because of the Performance Designer. The sounds there are just what I neeed. Is there any chance you could provide notated versions of effects from the "Other" category? I'd like to expand on these ideas later.


----------



## santate (Oct 20, 2020)

This is awesome and bought it today! Everything is working pretty nicely, but in Logic x the performance patches plays only once when the loopmode is on...I have to retrigger it again every time...


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov (Oct 20, 2020)

santate said:


> This is awesome and bought it today! Everything is working pretty nicely, but in Logic x the performance patches plays only once when the loopmode is on...I have to retrigger it again every time...



Can you describe it in detail? It would be great if you could record the video showcase of the bug. So we can fix it very quickly. Please, e-mail us [email protected]. Thanks!


----------



## jeff-h (Oct 20, 2020)

Bummer, was still showing the intro price on the web site this evening here but looks like it's gone back to regular price when added to the cart... was a bit too slow on the trigger. Really like the tone of the instrument although as others have noted, would be nice to have better legato.


----------



## Donny Grace (Oct 21, 2020)

jeff-h said:


> Bummer, was still showing the intro price on the web site this evening here but looks like it's gone back to regular price when added to the cart... was a bit too slow on the trigger. Really like the tone of the instrument although as others have noted, would be nice to have better legato.


I managed to get in and it's a great library. But I agree about the timing. I've been bit by the clock way too many times 'cause you often never truly know when it ends. What we need in this global market is a universal date time for ending offers such as the International Date Line (IDL). We also need better terminology for when it ends. When some of the developers say "ends MM/DD/YYYY" they really meant that it's OVER that day and the offer actually ended the day before. I personally prefer "The price goes *THROUGH* MM/DD/YYYY".


----------



## jeff-h (Oct 22, 2020)

Agree, easily solved. When I mentioned to wavelet audio that their site was still showing the intro price, they generously offered me a coupon to match up the price since i was only a few hours past the point that their order system had rolled it forward. So, in the end, it was all good and they get great marks from me for helping their customers out. Very much enjoying the library so far as it has a unique character to it and the perfomance designer is loads of fun to play around with. I could see this possibly expanding with future versions and hope they do so. The inclusion of some basic percussive elements is brilliant as it gives you pieces that could stand on their own or provide the rhytnm section for a section.


----------

